# Aktienkurse als Datenbank



## Vaethischist (10. September 2001)

Kennt jemand von Euch 'ne Möglichkeit, im INet an Wertpapierkurse über eine Datenbankabfrage o.ä. zu kommen. Ich brauche keine Realtime-Kurse, sondern nur die Erst-/Schluß-/Tageshöchst-/Tagestiefstkurse von etwa 500 Papieren, die allerdings blöderweise auch noch an verschiedenen Märkten notiert sind.

Am liebsten wäre mir 'ne komplette DB, die mir freiwillig (also ohne Kreditkarte...) ihre Geheimnisse preis gibt.

                         Vaethischist, der keine Lust hat, die Kurse
                                       aus HTML-Seiten zu parsen...


----------



## Glavis (10. September 2001)

Also einen weiß ich- http://www.bloomberg.de/ 
Da gibt unter Märkte (in der Navigationsleiste)
einen ausführlichen ´Bericht über Die aktuellen Gewinner,Verlierer- wenn es das ist, was du suchst!
Noch eine:
http://www.boerse.de/


----------



## Vaethischist (12. September 2001)

Thx für Deine Hilfe, aber das war nicht so ganz das, was ich gesucht habe... Liegt aber an mir, denn ich hab mich wohl 'n bissel unklar ausgedrückt...Sorry!

Was ich suche ist 'ne Datenbank, auf die ich per ODBC zugreifen kann. Also ohne HTML-Quatsch und ohne Scripte, einfach 'ne ODBC-Anfrage per SQL.
Die Teile von http://www.bloomberg.com und http://www.deutsche-boerse.de sind zwar Datenbanken, aber das macht man den Zugriff per HTML (naja, eigentlich per Script, aber is' ja egal...).

Wer kennt sowas?


----------

